# Pineview Perch Party Roll Call



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Who will be going to the Perch Party?
I hope that we still have enough interest to make it a fun day.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Myself.


----------



## high rise tackle (Jan 9, 2013)

If i knew where to get perch the wife and i would com out.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Perch fishing has been very good at Cemetery Point. Easy parking and access to the South side.
A little harder to access from the North but not real bad.
Fish it early in the morning though for the best bite.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm planning on being out there


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Still on the schedule and maybe my son too.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like we will have a little new snow on Friday. The ice should be solid with good edges on Saturday.
I plan on fishing on the North side of Cemetery Point this trip. I want to locate some Crappie and have not found them on the South side.
Looking forward to a fun day on the ice.


Please ask any questions that you may have.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks like a small amount of interest.  
We will hold the Perch Party for who ever shows up.  
I hope to see a lot more participation though. OOO°)OO 

Chris' after the fishing is a great time. *-band-*


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Wish I could get there Dale, I but have to work a booth at the boat show. Hope alot of folks go and have a good time.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Dale, wish I could make it with Ian but the calendar is full. This just hasn't been a good year to ice fish for us. I haven't stepped on the ice other than my drive way. Wish you guys the best and have fun.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

My daughter wants to go ice fishing for her birthday on Saturday and I'm trying to decide where to go. I've heard about soft edges and lots of slush on PV. Is that still the case? I've never fished it, but the perch fishing sounds like it would be good for young kids if we could find them.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Pineview was getting soft edges last week but things are now solid.
The snow from the last storm had turned into a hard crust of ice. Access to the ice is good.

Tomorrow may bring a storm to Utah. Depending on the outcome of the storm there could be some new snow on all the reservoirs by Saturday.
Pineview should still produce some fast Perch action either way.

Come up and join some of the Forum Members at Pineview. It will be a fun day.


----------

